# Guter Fahradladen in Hannover gesucht



## Icebreaker84 (22. März 2009)

Hallo, bin letztes Jahr in das Bikeleben eingestiegen.
Habe mir ein  Conway 300CCS geholt um erstmal zu schnuppern.
Nun habe ich Blut geleckt. 
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Läden hier in Hannover gut sind. (Service,Fachkomptenz und natürlich Preis)
War zuerst bei Keha Sport. Allerdings sind die Meinung dazu hier im Forum sehr negativ allerding auch schon 2 Jahre alt.
Hoffe auf viele Antworten
Ice


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. März 2009)

http://www.saikls.de


klasse laden
nette leute 
gute preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (22. März 2009)

Connis Radshop

Fahrradkontor

ATB-Sport


alles Ohne Wertung


gruß

Michi


----------



## taifun (22. März 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> War zuerst bei Keha Sport. Allerdings sind die Meinung dazu hier im Forum sehr negativ allerding auch schon 2 Jahre alt.
> Hoffe auf viele Antworten
> Ice



da hat sich auch nicht viel dran geändert

wir hoerman schon nannte Saikls

dann haben wir noch http://www.radland-gehrden.de/

und

http://www.fahrradkontor.de/

wissen alle was Sache ist und haben gute Erfahrung und Top Leute


----------



## Icebreaker84 (22. März 2009)

Wow, das ging und so viele Antworten. Danke schonmal.
Werde mir mal die Läden anschauen. DFahradkontor wäre gut da nur 5 Min weg.


----------



## schappi (23. März 2009)

Radgeber Linden in der Wunstorfer Str. ist noch sehr gut mit einem sehr breiten Angebot.


----------



## Phil81 (23. März 2009)

Lindenrad


----------



## Fh4n (23. März 2009)

burckhardt an der Podbi:
http://idisk.mac.com/schmidteinander1//Public/Website/Raeder_und_mehr.html

Allroundshop mit fachkundigem Personal von RR bis DH.


----------



## frankie07 (23. März 2009)

wenn um hannover auch moeglich ist, dann:

hameln funcorner

www.fun-corner.de


----------



## Icebreaker84 (23. März 2009)

So, tendiere wohl zum Radkontor da gleich um die Ecke. Auch war ich letztes Jahr mal ganz kurz da und der Typ war ganz nett.
Zu Keha:
Am Sa dagewesen bzgl. Anfrage Crossbike/MTB 700â¬. Hatte ein Steppenwolf welches angeblich ein super Rahmen habe sollte. Sie sollten mir dann ein paar alternative Modelle raussuchen die fÃ¼r mich in Frage kommen wÃ¼rden. 
Heute bekam ich ich ei Anruf. So gesehen top. Allerdings hat er nur ein Bike als alternative gehabt. Focus Rider irgendwas.
da hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. Nett ware zur Kompetenz kan ich aber net viel sagen.
Danke fÃ¼r die zahlreichen antworten. Werde mich demnÃ¤chst wohl auch mal in der KB zeigen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. März 2009)

lindenrad ist super. der typ hat zwar kaum was da, kann aber sehr vieles besorgen. die preise sind ebenfalls mehr als günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. März 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> So, tendiere wohl zum Radkontor da gleich um die Ecke. Auch war ich letztes Jahr mal ganz kurz da und der Typ war ganz nett.
> Zu Keha:
> Am Sa dagewesen bzgl. Anfrage Crossbike/MTB 700. Hatte ein Steppenwolf welches angeblich ein super Rahmen habe sollte. Sie sollten mir dann ein paar alternative Modelle raussuchen die für mich in Frage kommen würden.
> Heute bekam ich ich ei Anruf. So gesehen top. Allerdings hat er nur ein Bike als alternative gehabt. Focus Rider irgendwas.
> ...




Um dich hier vorab beraten zu lassen und dir den besten Shop zu empfehlen solltest du folgende Fragen beantworten können:
1. Was willst du mit dem Bike fahren?
2. nach was schaust du: Cross, Mtb HT oder Mtb Fully?
3. wieviel Euronen bist du bereit zu investieren?
4. wie wichtig ist dir Service und eine gute Werkstatt?
5. wieviele km willst du jährlich fahren?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Icebreaker84 (24. März 2009)

HI schappi,
1. Noch keine genau Vorstellung;70% Stadt, Rest Wald & Wiese, auch reizt mich das MTB alla Deistertour. Hab mal bei youtube geschaut, das kÃ¶nnte auch Bock bringen
2. Cross/MTB. Bei Fully geht viel Geschwindigkeit verloren auf Asphalt?
3.Dachte an 700â¬, wobei mir der Rahmen das Wichtigste ist, den Rest kÃ¶nnte ich spÃ¤ter nachrÃ¼sten durch bessere Komponenten. Da ich selber Autoschrauben bin trau ich mir das schon zu.
4. Service ist mir schon wichtig, mÃ¶chte auch bei Kleinigkeitn nicht doof angeschaut werden oder bei doffen Fragen als AnfÃ¤nger. MÃ¶chte vor allem unabhÃ¤ngig beraten werden sofern das geht. Viel wollen ja nur ihr Hausmarke verticken. MÃ¶chte das Beste fÃ¼r mein geld.
5.schwierig. momentan sind es 30-40 die Woche, wobei die Tendenz hier stark nach oben geht, da mir das radeln doch sehr gefÃ¤llt und der Arbeitsweg wohl auch mit dem Drahtesel gefahren wird. (10km one way)
Top wÃ¤re es wenn man das alte Bike in Zahlung geben kÃ¶nnte oder halÃ¶t doch hinstellen kÃ¶nnte zum Verkauf. Das hat beim alten HÃ¤ndler super geklappt. HAb mein 6 Jahre altes Baumarkt Fully MTB fÃ¼r nen hunni losbekommen.
MFG
Ice


----------



## Hitzi (26. März 2009)

Hi,


auch wenns kontraproduktiv für die Bikeläden in Hannover ist könnte man auch über einen Online-Shop nachdenken.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=763

Schappi und ich sind neben einer immer größer werdenden Gemeinde Canyon-Liebhaber geworden. Deine passende Größe findet sich dort auch...... Service ist auch gut nur nicht vor Ort


----------



## Icebreaker84 (26. März 2009)

Canyon hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, allerdings doch etwas überm Budget was ich so sehe. 
Werde nächste/übernächste Woche mal bei saikls vorbeischauen.
Danke allen für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Ice


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. März 2009)

Fallst Du dich auch im weiteren Umkreis umgucken kannst, ich kann Dir nur Die Zweirad Company  in Peine empfehlen. Die Jungs biken selber und die Räder von denen sind alles klasse.
Guckst Du unter www.die-zweirad-company.de


----------



## kippi (26. März 2009)

Ich könnte noch nen sehr neuen Laden nennen,
Nette Leute, faire Preise und gute Arbeit.
www.calenberger-Radkultur.de

Lasst euch nicht von den klassischen Rädern abschrecken, machen den Service auch für MTB und sind gut darin.

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icebreaker84 (11. April 2009)

So, nachdem ich nun die Geschäfte durch bin hier ein kurzes Feedback.
Saikls: freundlich, Top-Beratung, sofort mehrere Porbefahrten möglich auch mit teuren Bikes für nen Vergleich. Leider sagen mir die günstigen Merrida nicht zu und das was mir gefällt ist zu teuer.
ZEG Podbi: freundlich hilfsbereit, gute Beratung, viel Focus im Angebot. Mehr auf Trekking,City Bikes ausgelegt.Verkaufsmöglichkeit vom alten Bike
ATB: freundlich, gute Beratung, viele Bikes im angebot (mehrere Marken), MTB lastig
Fahrradkontor: Stevenslastig, Beratung ok aber nicht top, von RR bis MTB alles im Angebot,
Radgeber-Linden: Beratung naja (gab selber zu das er nicht so fit ist beim MTB, nur wenige MTB im Angebot
Für mich persönlich wird es wohl ATB werden nicht zuletzt weil sie auch Cube haben


----------



## schappi (11. April 2009)

Mit 700â¬ bist du selbst bei einem Hardtail sehr an der unteren Grenze von einem vernÃ¼nftigen Bike.
Beim so einem Budget ist es am wichtigsten einen guten Rahmen zu kaufen den Rest (Schaltwerk, Gabel, LaufrÃ¤der, Sattel) Kann man bei verschleiÃ und nach und nach austauschen. Wenn der Rahmen nicht ist, hast du mit Zitronen gehandelt.
Mit dem Cube LTD bist du auf der sichern Seite:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000208&product=A003332

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Icebreaker84 (11. April 2009)

Danke schappi.
Und nicht bös sein, aber Cube gefällt mir einfach unheimlich gut. 
Die Probefahrten bei dir haben mir sehr viel gebracht.
Also nicht gleich zuhaun wenn ich dann mal im Deister auftauchen sollte
Ice


----------



## frankie07 (11. April 2009)

Am 18 macht Fun-corner im Neubau auf.
Evt. gibts da ja paar gute Angebote. Ich wollte mit einem Freund auch nach einem Fully schaun.

Gruesse


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2009)

Icebreaker84 schrieb:


> Danke schappi.
> Und nicht bös sein, aber Cube gefällt mir einfach unheimlich gut.
> Die Probefahrten bei dir haben mir sehr viel gebracht.
> Also nicht gleich zuhaun wenn ich dann mal im Deister auftauchen sollte
> Ice



du verwechselst schappi mit saiklist 

und das du nen cube haben willst, kann  i c h    sehr gut verstehen


----------



## Icebreaker84 (11. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du verwechselst schappi mit saiklist
> 
> und das du nen cube haben willst, kann  i c h    sehr gut verstehen



Ups
schande über mein Haupt.

Ja Cube sieht schon nice aus. Werde dann am 18. mal nach Hameln fahren.
Muss nur sehen das ich irgendwie mein "altes " (halbes Jahr alt) loswerde.


----------

